

Freedom for Wrists: ditch your smartwatch - jh47
http://jh47.com/2015/04/09/Freedom-for-wrists/

======
bradleyland
Ok, but not in any way rhetorically, why should anyone care whether you want
one? "I don’t like being 'plugged in' all the time" is not a wider point. It's
a very narrow point. It's an expression of your own self-interest.

I'm not saying you should/shouldn't get an Apple watch. I'm trying to extract
some value from what you've written outside of knowing you a little better.
Nice to meet you :)

I don't like the way food looks on blue dinner plates. So I don't buy blue
dinner plates. Other than informing you of my preference, what value can you
extract from knowing this?

I almost passed this HN submission by entirely in my news feed. I know this
post will come across as typical HN stone tossing, but I noticed that your
username and the domain name were the same, so I thought, "Hey, this guy
obviously wants to share his thoughts with the world, so I should take the
opportunity to provide some feedback." I hope you won't find my comments too
mean spirited. I really do mean them constructively.

